# Chunk



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this mm. Maybe a heart attack. 

Didnt realise you had so many other dogs there.

:hug: to you and hubby, thats sad news.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Sorry to hear about this mm. Maybe a heart attack.
> 
> Didnt realise you had so many other dogs there.
> 
> :hug: to you and hubby, thats sad news.



Thanks, Sivaro. It's just so strange. 

We did have five dogs, but I let a lady who's puppy got ran over 
whom she was extremely attatched to adopt our rat terrier "Scotty."
I know he is well taken care of. So now with Chunk's death we 
only havethree dogs now, My two poos and nero our Catahoula.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes its strange. Sometimes when there is crossbreeds just not knowing what problems are in the lines could be the answer. He may have had cardio or something. Not sure whats behind the schnauzers, similar problems to poodles but some different problems. Unless he was autopsied you may never know.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh, mercymoon I'm so sorry. I just can't imagine losing a pup so young. I can certainly understand how painful it must be.

What do y'all think about a new section: In memoriam
We can start with a tribute to Chunk.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about "Chunk" Mercymoon. Sure wonder what happened to him. Thats just so sad. AND Yes, CurlyDog, I agree with you, the doggie tribute section you mentioned would be very nice.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow MM, that's too bad. I wonder what happened. Is there anything around the house he could of got, poison or anything ? Any weird neighbors next door? You just never know about people these days.

Thats really soo sad to hear. Hope you figure out what happened and the rest of the pups remain ok.


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

sorry to hear brit


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Wow MM, that's too bad. I wonder what happened. Is there anything around the house he could of got, poison or anything ? Any weird neighbors next door? You just never know about people these days.
> 
> Thats really soo sad to hear. Hope you figure out what happened and the rest of the pups remain ok.


Thanks everyone. 

Jenn,Chunk stayed outsde, when my husband inspected the body
he said there was blood in the urine his body was still leaking, I 
checked out a book from the library on dog symptoms, but couldn't
find anything concerning this.My husband says there is no poison 
outside of our house either....so what could this be? He seemed
absolutely fine and playful the day before, it was so strange to 
find him dead the next day.

Gosh, I'm just trying to piece it all together.... 

I think a doggie tribute section would be nice as well.


----------



## datanotfound (Oct 9, 2008)

R.I.P. Chunk, This is a picture Britt took of him a few months ago.

http://datanotfound.deviantart.com/art/Pure-Innocence-86936494


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Could this of been the problem? 

http://home.ivillage.com/pets/symsolve/0,,jh5h,00.html


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

Do you have Piosionous Snakes around your place???


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Lelune said:


> Do you have Piosionous Snakes around your place???


We live slap dab in the middle of town, and I've never seen nor hide 
nor hair of a snake ever since living here. But...who knows?


----------



## datanotfound (Oct 9, 2008)

Lelune said:


> Do you have Piosionous Snakes around your place???


Chunk and Nero are great at giving warning barks, I'm sure if there was a snake in the backyard, they would have let us know.


----------

